# dedicato ad un uomo meraviglioso... MIO MARITO



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSea1YPxK1c


----------



## Kid (19 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSea1YPxK1c



Uh, ma che dedica carina! Raramente si vedono queste cose in questo forum di pazzi scornacchiati!


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Uh, ma che dedica carina! Raramente si vedono queste cose in questo forum di pazzi scornacchiati!


 kid non ci sono parole per contenere le emozioni che provo in questo momento, per raccontarle ... riesco solo a pensare alla nostra canzone, ogni nota e' legata al ricordo di un gesto, ogni frase sembra scritta apposta per noi


----------



## Kid (19 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> kid non ci sono parole per contenere le emozioni che provo in questo momento, per raccontarle ... riesco solo a pensare alla nostra canzone, ogni nota e' legata al ricordo di un gesto, ogni frase sembra scritta apposta per noi


Si ma... mi sono perso qualcosa forse... come mai questo bellissimo entusiasmo?


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si ma... mi sono perso qualcosa forse... come mai questo bellissimo entusiasmo?


 e' l'entusiasmo di chi riparte , la gioia di sapere che ci siamo riscoperti piu' innamorati che mai, un inno alle possibilita'... la forza dell'amore che tutto puo' ... I desideri che prendono forma... e tutto cio' che conta e' stare insieme... perche' l'uno non esiste senza l'altra


----------



## Kid (19 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> e' l'entusiasmo di chi riparte , la gioia di sapere che ci siamo riscoperti piu' innamorati che mai, un inno alle possibilita'... la forza dell'amore che tutto puo' ... I desideri che prendono forma... e tutto cio' che conta e' stare insieme... perche' l'uno non esiste senza l'altra



Ah ok... è successo pure a me! Solo che mia moglie, antiromantica per eccellenza, non ha gradito la cosa! 

Lei vuole fatti, non parole. Il massimo del suo romanticismo è "trombiamo"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ah ok... è successo pure a me! Solo che mia moglie, antiromantica per eccellenza, non ha gradito la cosa!
> 
> Lei vuole fatti, non parole. Il massimo del suo romanticismo è "trombiamo"?


 Ognuno/a ha il suo proprio romanticismo ...sta all'amore scoprirlo.


----------



## Kid (19 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno/a ha il suo proprio romanticismo ...sta all'amore scoprirlo.



Si però a tutto c'è un limite!


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ah ok... è successo pure a me! Solo che mia moglie, antiromantica per eccellenza, non ha gradito la cosa!
> 
> Lei vuole fatti, non parole. Il massimo del suo romanticismo è "trombiamo"?


Non siamo tutti uguali, probabilmente ti dimostra amore in un altro modo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Agosto 2009)

Ciao Veronika. Tuo marito sa che scrivi in questo forum?


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ciao Veronika. Tuo marito sa che scrivi in questo forum?


 Si lo sa, mi sembrava giusto dirglielo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Si lo sa, mi sembrava giusto dirglielo


Ah, ok. Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ah, ok. Grazie per la risposta.


 di niente anche se non ho capito la tua curiosita'


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> di niente anche se non ho capito la tua curiosita'


Volevo sapere se lo scrivevi per dirlo a noi o per farlo sapere a lui. Niente di particolare.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Agosto 2009)

il testo è davvero bello 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















lorenzo è innamoratissimo della moglie.


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il testo è davvero bello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gia', sapevi che anche lui e' stato tradito?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Agosto 2009)

Si, io lo sapevo. Lei ebbe una storia con un'altra, ma sono ripartiti. PerdonarSI si puo' e si dovrebbe (ma capisco anche chi non ce la fa...sono cose personalissime).


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si, io lo sapevo. Lei ebbe una storia con un'altra, ma sono ripartiti. PerdonarSI si puo' e si dovrebbe (ma capisco anche chi non ce la fa...sono cose personalissime).


Secondo me conta anche l'età...
C'è più voglia di ricominciare, più energia e meno delusione in un rapporto "fresco" (brutta parola scusate, ma non me ne viene una diversa) che in un rapporto lungo. 
Già solo lo choc in un rapporto molto lungo è un fattore determinante.


----------



## Old Iris2 (19 Agosto 2009)

Il perdono dipende dalla qualità del rapporto presistente al tradimento. Se non è buona, credo si abbia poca voglia di recuperare.
e poi dipende dall'entità dell'offesa subita..una scappatella si gestisce...una quasi bigamia no.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Il perdono dipende dalla qualità del rapporto presistente al tradimento. Se non è buona, credo si abbia poca voglia di recuperare.
> e poi dipende dall'entità dell'offesa subita..una scappatella si gestisce...una quasi bigamia no.

















anche perché poi spesso il tradimento è la 'punta dell'iceberg' di una storia ormai andata a putt...ne.


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2009)

*cornofrancese*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> anche perché poi spesso il tradimento è la 'punta dell'iceberg' di una storia ormai andata a putt...ne.


A volte solo uno dei due é andato a putt..e, ed ha creduto che non andasse conseguentemente a putt..e anche il rapporto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (19 Agosto 2009)

Dipende da tante cose, a mio avviso, dalle persone coinvolte, dalla qualità della relazione PRIMA, e da come ci si comporta DOPO. Pero' non è un'utopia, anzi. un rapporto dopo, se sopravvive, a mio avviso si approfondisce.


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Dipende da tante cose, a mio avviso, dalle persone coinvolte, dalla qualità della relazione PRIMA, e da come ci si comporta DOPO. Pero' non è un'utopia, anzi. un rapporto dopo, se sopravvive, a mio avviso si approfondisce.


Verissimo, specie se ci si é resi conto che quello che si é trovato, alla distanza avrebbe retto una frazione di quello che é stato il rapporto primario.
Bruja


----------



## Kid (19 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Verissimo, specie se ci si é resi conto che quello che si é trovato, alla distanza avrebbe retto una frazione di quello che é stato il rapporto primario.
> Bruja


E brave le mie ragazze del forum!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Verissimo, specie se ci si é resi conto che quello che si é trovato, alla distanza avrebbe retto una frazione di quello che é stato il rapporto primario.
> Bruja


chi non vuole manda, si dice dalle mie parti, e vuol dire che chi cerca distrazione non cerca altro.
è sbagliato dire che niente è paragonabile al rapporto primario, soprattutto se in quel rapporto non si ricorda più l'ultima cosa vera che si è detta all'altro....


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2009)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> chi non vuole manda, si dice dalle mie parti, e vuol dire che chi cerca distrazione non cerca altro.
> è sbagliato dire che niente è paragonabile al rapporto primario, soprattutto se in quel rapporto non si ricorda più l'ultima cosa vera che si è detta all'altro....


Parlando di rapporto primario intendevo proprio quello non la sua forma ormai deteriore.
Va da sé che poi chi cerca distrazioni, trova le chiama in mille modi farisaici.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2009)

Credo conti anche la durata del/i tradimento/i... dopo 2, 6, 10 ma anche 20 anni di corna potra' anche andarsene af******o senza le 10.000 lire del via


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Il perdono dipende dalla qualità del rapporto presistente al tradimento. Se non è buona, credo si abbia poca voglia di recuperare.
> e poi dipende dall'entità dell'offesa subita..*una scappatella si gestisce...una quasi bigamia no*.


 Infatti. C'è una differenza abissale...


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo conti anche la durata del/i tradimento/i... dopo 2, 6, 10 ma anche 20 anni di corna potra' anche andarsene af******o *senza le 10.000 lire del via*


 erano ventimila...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> erano ventimila...


Le altre 10.000 sono il pizzo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ah ok... è successo pure a me! Solo che mia moglie, antiromantica per eccellenza, non ha gradito la cosa!
> 
> Lei vuole fatti, non parole. Il massimo del suo romanticismo è "trombiamo"?


Beh beato te...almeno avanza un cazzo di proposta...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ah, ok. Grazie per la risposta.


Ma mica vorrai portarglielo via...spero...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

Ma donne cosa brucia di più nel tradimento: Il fatto in sè e per sè che il vostro uomo faccia l'amore (anche) con altre donne? O la montagna di menzogne che uno deve dire per tener su il palco? Non capisco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma donne cosa brucia di più nel tradimento: Il fatto in sè e per sè che il vostro uomo faccia l'amore (anche) con altre donne? O la montagna di menzogne che uno deve dire per tener su il palco? Non capisco...


 Se hai scritto queste cose sai già la risposta.
Del resto basta vedere qui: si accolgono tutti i traditori, ma non si sopporta chi tradisce la nostra fiducia.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma donne cosa brucia di più nel tradimento: Il fatto in sè e per sè che il vostro uomo faccia l'amore (anche) con altre donne? O la montagna di menzogne che uno deve dire per tener su il palco? Non capisco...


Anche qui dipende dai gusti... se a te piace essere preso per il culo dalle persone che ti circondano ben venga, a me sinceramente non piace... marito e compagnia varia...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se hai scritto queste cose sai già la risposta.
> Del resto basta vedere qui: si accolgono tutti i traditori, ma non si sopporta chi tradisce la nostra fiducia.


Ma tu hai fiducia in me? Non capisco...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche qui dipende dai gusti... se a te piace essere preso per il culo dalle persone che ti circondano ben venga, a me sinceramente non piace... marito e compagnia varia...


Ok...fa parte della vita...sono stato preso per il culo. E se non me ne accorgo vivo tranquillo. Certo se me ne accorgo reagisco. Ma non riesco a collegare il fatto di frequentare un'altra donna che nn sia la moglie, con una presa per il culo...

Anch'io tantissime volte mi sento preso per il culo da lei, ma lo vivo come na roba che fa parte del gioco...tra uomo e donna...


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ok...fa parte della vita...sono stato preso per il culo. E se non me ne accorgo vivo tranquillo. Certo se me ne accorgo reagisco. Ma non riesco a collegare il fatto di frequentare un'altra donna che nn sia la moglie, con una presa per il culo...
> 
> Anch'io tantissime volte mi sento preso per il culo da lei, ma lo vivo come na roba che fa parte del gioco...tra uomo e donna...


 Sei (senza offesa) l'anti amore per eccellenza, non ne hai per tua moglie che tratti come un giocattolo rotto, non ne hai per la tua nuova bambolina ... ti stancherai presto anche di lei e la rimpiazzerai con un' altra piu' carina... e soprattutto non ne hai per te stesso se non sei nemmeno consapevole che stai prendendo in giro tutti. Almeno agisci nel bene e nel male(e' una tua liberta') ma conserva una coscenza!
Ribadisco.. senza offesa, ma tanto nulla ti tocca!!!!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Sei (senza offesa) l'anti amore per eccellenza, non ne hai per tua moglie che tratti come un giocattolo rotto, non ne hai per la tua nuova bambolina ... ti stancherai presto anche di lei e la rimpiazzerai con un' altra piu' carina... e soprattutto non ne hai per te stesso se non sei nemmeno consapevole che stai prendendo in giro tutti. Almeno agisci nel bene e nel male(e' una tua liberta') ma conserva una coscenza!
> Ribadisco.. senza offesa, ma tanto nulla ti tocca!!!!!!


Quale bambolina scusa? Di che vai cianciando? 
Come nulla mi tocca? Cosa dici su?
Sull'anti amore non so che dirti...
Mi sono innamorato una volta sola tanti anni fa e l'ho pagata cara.
Provo dei sentimenti...li sento...per il resto sono pachidermico...ok...non sento l'amore altrui, ma non sento neppure l'odio, non sento gli insulti...non soffro...
Ma ripeto non c'è nessuna bambolina...

Ok...si dai...quella gonfiabile si!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








é tradimento farlo con una bambola gonfiabile???


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Quale bambolina scusa? Di che vai cianciando?
> Come nulla mi tocca? Cosa dici su?
> Sull'anti amore non so che dirti...
> Mi sono innamorato una volta sola tanti anni fa e l'ho pagata cara.
> ...


 Non capisco, parli di tradimenti fai capire di esser stanco di tua moglie o perlomeno annoiato.... Se va tutto bene , si puo' sapere che vai cercando? Per quanto riguarda il non sentire i sentimenti di tua moglie... ti sei mai chiesto se fosse lei a non sentire i tuoi?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Non capisco, parli di tradimenti fai capire di esser stanco di tua moglie o perlomeno annoiato.... Se va tutto bene , si puo' sapere che vai cercando? Per quanto riguarda il non sentire i sentimenti di tua moglie... ti sei mai chiesto se fosse lei a non sentire i tuoi?


Io ho ammesso i miei tradimenti perchè essendo in un forum di tradimenti, non voglio farmi passare per ciò che non sono. 
Si sono delusissimo da mia moglie. Sul piano sentimentale però non su quello umano, ho una stima immensa di lei come persona. 
Non vado cercando nulla se non passare del tempo qui, a capire fenomeni, a raccogliere pareri, a farmi degli amici (perchè no?).

Non mi sono mai posto quella domanda...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu hai fiducia in me? Non capisco...


 E chi parlava di te... la gallina che canta ha fatto l'uovo...


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Io ho ammesso i miei tradimenti perchè essendo in un forum di tradimenti, non voglio farmi passare per ciò che non sono.
> Si sono delusissimo da mia moglie. Sul piano sentimentale però non su quello umano, ho una stima immensa di lei come persona.
> Non vado cercando nulla se non passare del tempo qui, a capire fenomeni, a raccogliere pareri, a farmi degli amici (perchè no?).
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io ho ammesso i miei tradimenti perchè essendo in un forum di tradimenti, non voglio farmi passare per ciò che non sono.
> ...


O.T. Se vai su edit ed elimini dal cambio colore la parentesi e la barra del quote perfezioni la citazione


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io ho ammesso i miei tradimenti perchè essendo in un forum di tradimenti, non voglio farmi passare per ciò che non sono.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2009)

*...........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> veronika ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io mi chiedo...come mai lei sta ancora con me? Mica la tengo per la cavezza sai? Anzi gode di libertà che per tante sue amiche sono impensabili...
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse é il motivo per cui sta con te. Alla fine potrebbe anche essere che entrambi siate funzionali alle vostre esigenze-aspettative pratiche, quindi non sarebbe opportuno e conveniente separarvi. Capita spesso che basti un minimo comune denominatore ...
> ...


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2009)

*Alt*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Hai centrato! Pensa che oggi...per esempio...io non sapevo che lei era a pranzo fuori, e lei non sapeva che anch'io ero a pranzo fuori. Ci siamo trovati a casa verso le 15...ci siamo passati la figlia...ci siamo dati un bacio. Francamente sono stupito da come leggo le donne qui.
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non esagerare... donna perfetta è parola grossa; diciamo che ti é confacente.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2009)

*????*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E siamo da condannare? Sai che non hai mai nessun patema d'animo?
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho detto una cosa del genere?
> ...


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. Se vai su edit ed elimini dal cambio colore la parentesi e la barra del quote perfezioni la citazione


 ci provo ma non garantisco...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma credimi a me "Uomo meraviglioso" non l'ha mai detto nessuna


Non avevamo dubbi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(sto scherzando)


----------



## Old veronika (19 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> veronika ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io mi chiedo...come mai lei sta ancora con me? Mica la tengo per la cavezza sai? Anzi gode di libertà che per tante sue amiche sono impensabili...
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non avevamo dubbi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Il massimo complimento ricevuto è sei "birbo"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. Se vai su edit ed elimini dal cambio colore la parentesi e la barra del quote perfezioni la citazione





veronika ha detto:


> ci provo ma non garantisco...








 Non mi sono spiegata.
Non dovevi eliminare la parentesi quadra del quote, dovevi non includerla nell'evidenzazione con il grassetto o il cambio di colore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi si impara.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non temere...
> Ho capito cosa intendi...ma nn fa per me...
> Vediamo...prima metto l'entusiasmo, la novità, poi la passione, poi arriva la noia che mi fagocita e pianto lì tutto.
> 
> Ma credimi a me "Uomo meraviglioso" non l'ha mai detto nessuna...ma piuttosto..." Embè...un uomo...due braccia e due gambe!".


Uomo meraviglioso ...bisogna
a) meritarselo
b) trovare chi comprenda la "meraviglia" della persona
Non mi pare che tu abbia l'atteggiamento perché possa accadere.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la butto li.... perche' ti ama?
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uomo meraviglioso ...bisogna
> a) meritarselo
> b) trovare chi comprenda la "meravioa" della persona
> Non mi pare che tu abbia l'atteggiamento perché possa accadere.


Ma allora perchè avete sposato degli stronzi patentati? 
E vi siete fatte fregare?

Io dalla mia ho solo una cosa.

La trasparenza.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ok...fa parte della vita...sono stato preso per il culo. E se non me ne accorgo vivo tranquillo. *Certo se me ne accorgo reagisco. Ma non riesco a collegare il fatto di frequentare un'altra donna che nn sia la moglie, con una presa per il culo...
> *
> Anch'io tantissime volte mi sento preso per il culo da lei, ma lo vivo come na roba che fa parte del gioco...tra uomo e donna...


Se tua moglie per esempio, ti crede un uomo fedele questo e'solo perche' tu le racconti un monte di cazzate... la stai ingannando, dunque presa per il culo.

Sfortunatamente la presa per il culo fa parte della vita, ma dire che fa parte della vita e farsi prendere per il culo deliberatamente sono due cose diverse


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se tua moglie per esempio, ti crede un uomo fedele questo e'solo perche' tu le racconti un monte di cazzate... la stai ingannando, dunque presa per il culo.
> 
> Sfortunatamente la presa per il culo fa parte della vita, ma dire che fa parte della vita e farsi prendere per il culo deliberatamente sono due cose diverse


Piano! NON MI HA MAI CREDUTO CAPACE DI ESSERE FEDELE! Cazzo.
Sapeva chi ero, e conosceva la mia fama.
Ne io ho mai imposto a lei la fedeltà.

Lei ha solo detto: " Fa tutto quello che vuoi con le altre donne, ma fa che non ti becchi mai!".

La faccenda dell'amante fu così: e liberissime di non credermi. 
Le dicevo che doveva cambiare atteggiamento con me, che altrimenti me ne sarei trovata un'altra. Lei rispose..." Pfui chi ti caga a te?". Benissimo. Poi incontrai chi incontrai e gliela spiattellai sul muso. Tutto qua.

Se lei avesse abbassato il suo orgoglio e mi avesse fatto un'agognata scenata di gelosia non avrei dato seguito a quella storia. 

Poi ovvio ebbi problemi anche con l'amante, in quanto come si accorse di essere usata da me come trofeo, ecchecazzo...per una volta nella vita anch'io un figone stratosferico....

Se lei fosse possessiva, gelosa, esclusivista ecc...ecc...ecc..non avrei proposto a lei di vivere con me.

Io so che lei, mia moglie, è uscita da quella storia più rassicurata. Perchè si è vista con i suoi occhi e deliberatamente scelta al posto dell'amante. 

Cazzo a me è andata così. Ok? 

Ovvio se "amassi" dell'amore che pretendete voi, non l'avrei mai tradita.

Ripeto io non ho MAI nascosto nulla...MA anzi ostentato in faccia a pieni polmoni. 

Per me l'amante è stato solo dare una solenna lezione alla moglie. 
Che sa che se voglio faccio. Ok? 

Penso che Bruja abbia proprio analizzato il nostro tipo di rapporto!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Piano! NON MI HA MAI CREDUTO CAPACE DI ESSERE FEDELE! Cazzo.
> Sapeva chi ero, e conosceva la mia fama.
> Ne io ho mai imposto a lei la fedeltà.
> 
> ...


 
mah... io per certi versi vivo un delirio pazzesco e diciamo pure assurdo, ma la calma piatta del tuo matrimonio secondo me è pure peggio..
stento perfino a credere che sia vero che vivete così, cioè lo spero per voi che non sia così.. vero t' 'o dico, ah...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... io per certi versi vivo un delirio pazzesco e diciamo pure assurdo, ma la calma piatta del tuo matrimonio secondo me è pure peggio..
> stento perfino a credere che sia vero che vivete così, cioè lo spero per voi che non sia così.. vero t' 'o dico, ah...


Lei ha sempre sognato la calma piatta.
Mi sono impegnato a fondo per donargliela.
Non è amore questo?

Piuttosto delle montagne di casini che leggo qui...la mia emotività ne risulterebbe stravolta...

Lei dice: " Quando si ha un po' di salute si ha tutto!"


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

...una sana via di mezzo sarebbe auspicabile...


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> veronika ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E che ne so? Sarebbe una domanda molto imbarazzante...non trovi?
> ...


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Lei ha sempre sognato la calma piatta.
> Mi sono impegnato a fondo per donargliela.
> Non è amore questo?
> 
> ...


 
Se è vero ciò che racconti, tua moglie ti ama, come io amo il mio vicino di casa. La sua è indifferenza, allo stato puro.
L'amore non sapete neanche dove sta di casa.
Io ho vissuto, tra fidanzamento e matrimonio, 18 anni con il mio ex marito...ma ti assicuro, che sebbene sia andata male, se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto. A parte gli ultimi tempi, in cui ho sofferto da cani, perchè lo amavo, con lui sono stata felice...altro che calma piatta.
Mi dispiace per voi...


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Sei (senza offesa) l'anti amore per eccellenza, non ne hai per tua moglie che tratti come un giocattolo rotto, non ne hai per la tua nuova bambolina ... ti stancherai presto anche di lei e la rimpiazzerai con un' altra piu' carina... e soprattutto non ne hai per te stesso se non sei nemmeno consapevole che stai prendendo in giro tutti. Almeno agisci nel bene e nel male(e' una tua liberta') ma conserva una coscenza!
> Ribadisco.. senza offesa, ma tanto nulla ti tocca!!!!!!


 ho solo sbagliato a parlare al presente, se coniughiamo tutti i verbi al passato... ho centrato il bersaglio!


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > intendevo dire che sta con te e accetta il tuo modo di concepire l'amore perche' ti ama.
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...una sana via di mezzo sarebbe auspicabile...


Non si può avere tutto dalla vita.
Per me il suo amore è lasciarmi vivere in santa pace le mie avventurette...infatti senza di quelle divento: musone, annoiato, insopportabile...ecc...ecc...
Dopo una delle mie botte...sono tutto entusiasta e pieno di vita...

In altre parole io ti dico...ma cazzo perchè non posso vivere con le altre quello che tu non vuoi o non puoi vivere con me?

Preferisci che passi la vita a pretendere da te questo?

Dai faccio solo lavoretti extra per arrotondare ok?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Se è vero ciò che racconti, tua moglie ti ama, come io amo il mio vicino di casa. La sua è indifferenza, allo stato puro.
> L'amore non sapete neanche dove sta di casa.
> Io ho vissuto, tra fidanzamento e matrimonio, 18 anni con il mio ex marito...ma ti assicuro, che sebbene sia andata male, se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto. A parte gli ultimi tempi, in cui ho sofferto da cani, perchè lo amavo, con lui sono stata felice...altro che calma piatta.
> Mi dispiace per voi...


Hai ragione. 
Io l'amore l'ho incrociato una volta sola nella mia vita. 
Non andò affatto bene.
Ne conclusi che non ne valeva la pena.

Ma perchè io non avevo diritto a una famiglia?
E lei neppure?
Guarda che ho sposato una donna delusissima dagli uomini.
Tutte le sofferenze dell'amore le ha provate con il mio predecessore.

Io ho solo preso su un' auto tutta scassata e l'ho rimessa in strada.


Invece io l'ho conosciuta.
L'anno dopo l'avevo già sposata.


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non si può avere tutto dalla vita.
> Per me il suo amore è lasciarmi vivere in santa pace le mie avventurette...infatti senza di quelle divento: musone, annoiato, insopportabile...ecc...ecc...
> Dopo una delle mie botte...sono tutto entusiasta e pieno di vita...
> 
> ...


Mi chiedo a cosa serve il matrimonio..il tuo. Praticamente a niente. E' un male assolutamente evitabile nel tuo caso. Una colf ti costa di meno.


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> veronika ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No. E' perchè non lo ama.
> ...


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Io l'amore l'ho incrociato una volta sola nella mia vita.
> Non andò affatto bene.
> Ne conclusi che non ne valeva la pena.
> ...


Per usare la tua triste similitudine...era meglio aspettare un pò, e comprare un'auto nuova, piuttosto che un rottame.
Praticamente non siete stati felici mai!!! di quella felicità che ti fa sognare, ti fa sfidare gli ostacoli, non ti fa dormire...peccato.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non si può avere tutto dalla vita.
> Per me il suo amore è lasciarmi vivere in santa pace le mie avventurette...infatti senza di quelle divento: musone, annoiato, insopportabile...ecc...ecc...
> Dopo una delle mie botte...sono tutto entusiasta e pieno di vita...
> 
> ...


nel senso che consideri le tue storielle extra come lavoretti extra? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




senti, parliamoci chiaro.. o tua moglie non ti desidera più e preferisce che tu vada con altre piuttosto che tocchi lei... oppure non capisco a che gioco state giocando...
oppure siete fuori di cranio e morta lì.


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Iris2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > il loro rapporto e' cosi' strano e indecifrabile... per certi aspetti adolescenziale, quindi non escludo che il pensiero della moglie possa essere : Preferisco averlo a meta' piuttosto che non averlo affatto
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> veronika ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No. E' perchè non lo ama.
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo a cosa serve il matrimonio..il tuo. Praticamente a niente. E' un male assolutamente evitabile nel tuo caso. Una colf ti costa di meno.


Ma la colf non gli dà quel senso di stabilità che vuole lui...
E poi, senza moglie non c'è amante.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non esiste un cazzo che io resti solo.
> .


tutti uguali...........................


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo a cosa serve il matrimonio..il tuo. Praticamente a niente. E' un male assolutamente evitabile nel tuo caso. Una colf ti costa di meno.


é servito entrambi a uscire dalle ossessioni delle proprie famiglie per poter finalmente vivere tutti e due come cazzo ci pare.

I primi sei mesi di matrimonio furono terribili.

Filo spinato, mine antiuomo, cartelli con scritto fuori dai coglioni ecc...

Passati i sei mesi...chiusi l'embargo. 

E ti giuro quanto è vero Iddio, che le rispettive madri...non si sono mai più permesse di proferir verbo. 

Occhio...che a casa mia telefoni prima di suonare il campanello. Ok?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora perchè avete sposato degli stronzi patentati?
> E vi siete fatte fregare?
> 
> Io dalla mia ho solo una cosa.
> ...


 Posso dire per me.
Perché tutto appariva meno che stronzo.
Anzi era un "uomo ideale" probabilmente aveva bisogno di "carica" per esserlo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> veronika ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No, non è adolescenziale. Gli adolescenti tentano il suicidio per amore...è un rapporto nato morto. Conosco coppie di vecchietti innamoratissime e piene di entusiasmo. C'è da invidiarli!!!!
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

Anche a me il mio non sembrava uno stronzo, anzi.
Errore di valutazione o instronzimento progressivo?
Ormai non è più un mio problema.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Posso dire per me.
> Perché tutto appariva meno che stronzo.
> Anzi era un "uomo ideale" probabilmente aveva bisogno di "carica" per esserlo.


E sai il buon partito...il posto sicuro...ecc..ecc..piace alla mamma...
Vuoi mettere l'artista in erba? Lo spiantato? Il pazzo?

L'unico motivo per cui io ho chiesto a mia moglie di sposarmi è stato perchè lei credeva nelle mie capacità.

Ed è stata ampiamente ripagata.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Iris2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > il loro rapporto e' cosi' strano e indecifrabile... per certi aspetti adolescenziale, quindi non escludo che il pensiero della moglie possa essere : Preferisco averlo a meta' piuttosto che non averlo affatto
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E sai il buon partito...il posto sicuro...ecc..ecc..piace alla mamma...
> Vuoi mettere l'artista in erba? Lo spiantato? Il pazzo?
> .


Qui ti quoto.
Io purtroppo ho ragionato un po' così. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi è caduto il  cetriolo e sappiamo tutti l'esatta ubicazione dello stesso.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Per usare la tua triste similitudine...era meglio aspettare un pò, e comprare un'auto nuova, piuttosto che un rottame.
> Praticamente non siete stati felici mai!!! di quella felicità che ti fa sognare, ti fa sfidare gli ostacoli, non ti fa dormire...peccato.


Assolutamente no! Nessuna felicità.
Io pensavo che quella felicità fosse roba da adolescenti, non da persone mature. 

Non avevo i soldi per comprare un'auto nuova.

Ripeto non ho un'alta stima di me. 

Come dire, ben dai, cazzo, uno straccio di moglie sono riuscito a raccattarlo anch'io.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Qui ti quoto.
> Io purtroppo ho ragionato un po' così.
> 
> 
> ...


petta che ti legga Oscuro...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> petta che ti legga Oscuro...


Oddio, ho scritto qualcosa che non avrei dovuto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sai ma dall'esperienze che io ho vissuto, non mi sono mai sentito tanto degno di amore. Quindi se non mi ama è onesta e sincera.
> Direi comunque che lei è adultera vaccinata. Una che ha cornificato a raffica il suo fidanzato che ha avuto per molti anni prima di me, e che ha lasciato due mesi prima del matrimonio.
> 
> Io sono capitato nella sua vita dopo due anni che non usciva dalla porta e con tutti i sogni infranti.
> ...


Riassumo.
Vi siete sposati prima dei trentanni (ricordo bene 26 lei, 27 tu?) e parli come se vi foste trovati dopo una vita di delusioni.
Dici che lei si era lasciata da due mesi e poi parli di due anni.
Parli di questo lungo rapporto di lei di amore deluso e poi racconti che ha avuto esperienze di ogni tipo da adolescente.
Dici che non vi dite nulla non solo dei vostri comportamenti, ma neppure dei vostri sentimenti ed emozioni e poi dici che vi siete detti tutto chiaramente e in modo trasparente.
Dici che tenete alla famiglia e invece sempra che andiate e veniate da casa quasi fosse un albergo e in tutto questo i figli (figlio talvolta, figlia talaltra) crescono soli?
Parli talvolta di amiche, che descrivi che ti trattano da figlio, altre volte lasci intendere di avere amanti che frequenti con regolarità e il tutto non è molto compatibile con lavoro e famiglia.
Tutta la vita che descrivi è di un uomo che trova donne disponibili ogni pie' sospinto e poi ti lamenti di non essere mai stato amato.
Mi sembri molto molto molto confuso.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*........*

Già...spesso i cetrioli trovano rifugio nei sederi impavidi e superficiali!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già...spesso i cetrioli trovano rifugio nei sederi impavidi e superficiali!!!


Più che altro in quelli ingenuamente esposti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E sai il buon partito...il posto sicuro...ecc..ecc..piace alla mamma...
> Vuoi mettere l'artista in erba? Lo spiantato? Il pazzo?
> 
> L'unico motivo per cui io ho chiesto a mia moglie di sposarmi è stato perchè lei credeva nelle mie capacità.
> ...


Dici a me?
Il buon partito non è una cosa che mi ha mai sfiorata.
La mia idea di uomo ideale era un'altra.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Qui ti quoto.
> Io purtroppo ho ragionato un po' così.
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco...allora (scusami) siccome io mi sono visto nella vita scartato per un pezzo di merda...posso solo dirti...la te sta ben!

Scusami ma Lord ha il suo orgoglio.

Nella mia vita ho realizzato tutto con le mie mani. Anche lottando contro la mia famiglia. Anche andando via di casa.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già...spesso i cetrioli trovano rifugio nei sederi impavidi e superficiali!!!


Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco...allora (scusami) siccome io mi sono visto nella vita scartato per un pezzo di merda...posso solo dirti...la te sta ben!
> 
> Scusami ma Lord ha il suo orgoglio.
> 
> Nella mia vita ho realizzato tutto con le mie mani. Anche lottando contro la mia famiglia. Anche andando via di casa.


No. Non mi sta bene, perchè quando mi sono sposata ero innamorata.

Ma forse sono un'anaffettiva pure io visto che il vero amore l'ho conosciuto solo con la maternità...


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*Mhhaa*

Mhaaa io alla storia dei sederi ingenuamente esposti...oggi come oggi credo poco....!Se poi si ha una predisposizione congenita nell'esposizione gratuita delle proprie terga....bè il minimo e che ci si posi sopra non troppo dolcemente un bel cetriolo aggressivo......!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhaaa io alla storia dei sederi ingenuamente esposti...oggi come oggi credo poco....!Se poi si ha una predisposizione congenita nell'esposizione gratuita delle proprie terga....bè il minimo e che ci si posi sopra non troppo dolcemente un bel cetriolo aggressivo......!!


Il mio però era un cetriolo metaforico


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*Apro una parentesi*

Seriamente:Spesso le donne si innamorano dell'uomo ideale che hanno nella loro testa....confondendolo con il povero malcapitato che hanno di fronte in quel pereodo di vita.....!Accade spesso...troppo spesso....idealizzano e confondono ciò che sperino sia con ciò che purtroppo è....!


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*Bruco*

Come no....dicon tutti così....!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

Una mia amica ha definito il mio ex marito "liquido: perchè prende la forma del contenitore che lo ospita".
Aveva fatto di tutto per sembrare l'uomo perfetto per me...

Poi chi era si è visto quando è andato a riempire un altro contenitore.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riassumo.
> Vi siete sposati prima dei trentanni (ricordo bene 26 lei, 27 tu?) e parli come se vi foste trovati dopo una vita di delusioni.
> Dici che lei si era lasciata da due mesi e poi parli di due anni.
> Parli di questo lungo rapporto di lei di amore deluso e poi racconti che ha avuto esperienze di ogni tipo da adolescente.
> ...


Lei 28 io 27.
Lei ha avuto il ragazzo dai 17 anni fino ai 24. é stata due anni da sola, poi ha incontrato me. 
Lei ha lasciato l'altro a due mesi prima del matrimonio.
Le esperienze trasgressive vanno dai 15 ai 18, e dai 21 ai 24. ( poi da quando è con me non lo so, mica mi parla delle sue cose intime)

La figlia la accudiamo entrambi a turno per problemi logistici e di lavoro, cercando di ricorrere il meno possibile ai nonni. La figlia è molto indipendente e tante volte vuole stare a casa da sola qualche ora. 

Ma cosa cazzo dici...quali amanti?
Una sola amante tra il 2003 e 2005. Unico mio rapporto extra continuativo.
Poi ho 4 amiche ma che vedo molto di rado e non sempre certo per sesso...caspita....( sono le mie uniche amicizie)
Infine le botte di allegria, ma mica capitano spesso sai? 
L'ultima? Del Luglio 2008.

Ma quali donne disponibili...ma cosa dici...su....

Chi cerca trova.
Chi non cerca non trova.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....dicon tutti così....!!


Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere.
Gli orifizi son miei e ci tengono molto a conservare la loro privacy.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*.......*

Appunto...gli uomini LIQUIDi spesso si trovan a loro agio perchè incontrano CONTENITORI VUOTI...........!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto...gli uomini LIQUIDi spesso si trovan a loro agio perchè incontrano CONTENITORI VUOTI...........!!!


Quello attuale sicuramente.
Il precedente no, visto che ha traboccato.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> No. Non mi sta bene, perchè quando mi sono sposata ero innamorata.
> 
> Ma forse sono un'anaffettiva pure io visto che il vero amore l'ho conosciuto solo con la maternità...


Ma come si fa, mi dico, come si fa, amare senza conoscere? 
Cavoli io ti incontro, ti analizzo, e mi dico: " Ok sta persona è da qua fin qua.!" A me è basta un solo comportamento contrario alle mie aspettative per prenderti le misure. Si si Si...voi donne...vi fate comprare...dai regalini, dai gioielli, dalle belle macchine, dalle lusinghe, dal saperci fare, e più uno è bravo a dirvi ciò che volete sentirvi dire più ci cascate...

La maternità ti ha fatto diventare 4/4 donna...oh perdio...come sono stato felice quando è nata mia figlia...lei mi disse: " Cazzo sono una donna, adesso sono una donna!"....

Eh no cazzo...
Siete ingenue e credulone...ok...
Io no.

Non mi comperi con i bei discorsi.
Guardo sempre e solo ai fatti.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*bRUCO*

Non la prendere sul personale....ma quando sento parlare di unioni sbagliate credo sempre la colpa sia di entrambi....magari uno è stronzo..l'altro stupido perchè non ha capito la stronzaggine dell'altro....tutto qui!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

Guarda Lord che il mio era pure tirchio, io parlavo soprattutto del fatto che piacesse ai miei genitori...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non la prendere sul personale....ma quando sento parlare di unioni sbagliate credo sempre la colpa sia di entrambi....magari uno è stronzo..l'altro stupido perchè non ha capito la stronzaggine dell'altro....tutto qui!!


 
Se ci si sposasse a 40 anni avresti ragione.

Non tutti hanno la giusta maturità per capire cosa stanno facendo...


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*Bruco*

Ma cosa ci hai trovato?Eppoi:ma si può sposare qualcuno solo perchè piace ai nostri genitori? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 A letto ci devi andar tu mica loro..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 !Avevo ragione sederi SUPERFICIALI!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non la prendere sul personale....ma quando sento parlare di unioni sbagliate credo sempre la colpa sia di entrambi....magari uno è stronzo..l'altro stupido perchè non ha capito la stronzaggine dell'altro....tutto qui!!


 
Grande Oscuro...grande...questa me la copio...


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*Bruco*

Bè Bruco se non capisci cosa stai facendo la colpa è tua....lui sarà stato stronzo..magari è la sua natura...!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Lei 28 io 27.
> Lei ha avuto il ragazzo dai 17 anni fino ai 24. é stata due anni da sola, poi ha incontrato me.
> Lei ha lasciato l'altro a due mesi prima del matrimonio.
> Le esperienze trasgressive vanno dai 15 ai 18, e dai 21 ai 24. ( poi da quando è con me non lo so, mica mi parla delle sue cose intime)
> ...


 Allora.
Perché non investire sul tuo matrimonio?
Perché lamentarti della tiepidezza e indifferenza di lei che ti fa soffrire e non manifestare questo tuo disagio con lei?
Se l'hai sposata è certamente una donna che ti piaceva e allora perché cercare botte di allegria invece di realizzare l'allegria con chi hai scelto e ti ha scelto e non per una botta di allegria, ma per la vita?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci hai trovato?Eppoi:ma si può sposare qualcuno solo perchè piace ai nostri genitori?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eppure mio caro...eppure...in ben due casi...ho visto loro lasciare me per un altro...per far contenta mamma padrona...

E io non ho mai ascoltato mia madre...che sistematicamente ad ogni conquista mi diceva: " Lasciala è na putana" 

Le dicevo: " Ah si?" " Qua se ciava alla grande alora!"


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*Lord*

Io nella vita ho avuto e fatto tanti casini...però con la cognizione e consapevolezza...di ciò che facevo...pagandone il prezzo e non addebbitando la responsabilità ad altri.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2009)

*Quando*

Quando ami veramente.....ami e basta...non ascolti nessuno...e L'amore quello vero non è una scelta razionale o di convenienza ragazzi!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora.
> Perché non investire sul tuo matrimonio?
> Perché lamentarti della tiepidezza e indifferenza di lei che ti fa soffrire e non manifestare questo tuo disagio con lei?
> Se l'hai sposata è certamente una donna che ti piaceva e allora perché cercare botte di allegria invece di realizzare l'allegria con chi hai scelto e ti ha scelto e non per una botta di allegria, ma per la vita?


Persa amore,
non....mi...conviene...

Io sogno di arrivare a 50 anni in un certo modo.
Aprire il mio locale.
E passare il resto dei miei anni
con le mie 4 amiche, socie in affari...

Ricompensandole per tutto quello che in tanti anni hanno fatto per me.

A ciascuno il suo.

Persa...perchè non hai salvato il tuo di matrimonio????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non la prendere sul personale....ma quando sento parlare di unioni sbagliate credo sempre la colpa sia di entrambi....magari uno è stronzo..l'altro stupido perchè non ha capito la stronzaggine dell'altro....tutto qui!!


 Quando tu sei stato tradito sei stato stupido?
Dai evita di essere offensivo e di dare della stupida e del contenitore vuoto.
Sei capace di farlo, se vuoi.

In realtà la conoscenza che si può avere dell'altro è sempre parziale ed è per questo che ci si vuole passarci insieme una vita per compire questo lavoro di conoscenza progressiva dell'altro e di sè.
Evidentemente c'è chi capisce qualcosa di sè che ritiene opportuno non rivelare all'altro/a per non perderlo/a e da qui nasce il tradimento.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io nella vita ho avuto e fatto tanti casini...però con la cognizione e consapevolezza...di ciò che facevo...pagandone il prezzo e non addebbitando la responsabilità ad altri.....!!!


Idem. Mio caro. E sempre in prima persona. Ma senza casini che vita sarebbe stata?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Persa amore,
> non....mi...conviene...
> 
> Io sogno di arrivare a 50 anni in un certo modo.
> ...


Perché la buonanima si è rivelato incapace di viverlo con sincerità e trasparenza e impegno interiore e soprattutto si è rivelato come una persona del tutto amorale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Idem. Mio caro. E sempre in prima persona. Ma *senza casini che vita sarebbe stata*?


 Non credi di aver rivelato più te stesso in questa frase che in tutti gli altri chilometrici post?


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma come si fa, mi dico, come si fa, amare senza conoscere?
> Cavoli io ti incontro, ti analizzo, e mi dico: " Ok sta persona è da qua fin qua.!" A me è basta un solo comportamento contrario alle mie aspettative per prenderti le misure. Si si Si...voi donne...vi fate comprare...dai regalini, dai gioielli, dalle belle macchine, dalle lusinghe, dal saperci fare, e più uno è bravo a dirvi ciò che volete sentirvi dire più ci cascate...
> 
> La maternità ti ha fatto diventare 4/4 donna...oh perdio...come sono stato felice quando è nata mia figlia...lei mi disse: " Cazzo sono una donna, adesso sono una donna!"....
> ...


 e i fatti dicono che il rapporto che stai vivendo tu e' tutto frutto di azioni tue e di tua moglie, tu e lei unici artefici del vostro non amore, rassegnarsi al fatto che questo e' non giustifica il perpetuare nel vostro rapporto, potresti dare una svolta ed accorgerti che magari l'amore che cerchi e' sempre stato acconto a te ma tu troppo ceco per vederlo... Se credi che le donne si comprano con poche moine e qualche regalo probabilmente e' solo un pensiero che riflette il tuo modo di approcciarti alle donne, hai mai pensato che magari interessi TU come persona e non le belle cornici che metti intorno a te stesso.
Comincia a credere di essere meritevole d'amore, hai avuto delle delusioni come tutti, pazienza, chi ti ha fatto questi torti non c'e' piu' , inutile pensarci ancora, inutile chiedersi come sarebbe stato, pensa al presente e a cosa puo ancora renderti felice. E poi pensa a tua figlia, TU le stai dando le basi per il suo futuro, attraverso i tuoi occhi lei vede il mondo, forse si merita di poter credere che la felicita' e' a portata di mano basta volerla cogliere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> e i fatti dicono che il rapporto che stai vivendo tu è tutto frutto di azioni tue e di tua moglie, tu e lei unici artefici del vostro non amore, rassegnarsi al fatto che questo è non giustifica il perpetuare nel vostro rapporto, potresti dare una svolta ed accorgerti che magari l'amore che cerchi è sempre stato accanto a te ma tu troppo cieco per vederlo... Se credi che le donne si comprano con poche moine e qualche regalo probabilmente è solo un pensiero che riflette il tuo modo di approcciarti alle donne, hai mai pensato che magari interessi TU come persona e non le belle cornici che metti intorno a te stesso.
> Comincia a credere di essere meritevole d'amore, hai avuto delle delusioni come tutti, pazienza, chi ti ha fatto questi torti non c'è più , inutile pensarci ancora, inutile chiedersi come sarebbe stato, pensa al presente e a cosa puo ancora renderti felice. *E poi pensa a tua figlia, TU le stai dando le basi per il suo futuro, attraverso i tuoi occhi lei vede il mondo*, forse si merita di poter credere che la felicità è a portata di mano basta volerla cogliere


Quoto ogni parola.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ami veramente.....ami e basta...non ascolti nessuno...e L'amore quello vero non è una scelta razionale o di convenienza ragazzi!!!


Ovvio...ma quando mi è capitato...non mi è piaciuto per niente ciò che ne ho ricavato. Ero giovane. Ho saltato una sessione di esami, ho riempito due forette di lacrime, poi mi sono detto..." Sii uomo!"...e sono andato per la mia strada...

Come non essere riconoscente in quel frangente all'amica che viene lì e ti dice..." Dai te l'avevo detto che non poteva funzionare, eravate troppo diversi....dai vieni qui...dai su...la vita continua..."...

Poi fa: " Senti caro, il tuo cervello aveva già capito che era finita, e il tuo ciccio che non ne voleva sapere...dai ci penso io...vien qua..."

Dopo dissi..." Ma sai hai ragione...bastava mettere a tacere lui!".


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché la buonanima si è rivelato incapace di viverlo con sincerità e trasparenza e impegno interiore e soprattutto si è rivelato come una persona del tutto amorale.


 
Blablablablablablabla....credici...credici...autoconvinciti...blablablabla...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> e i fatti dicono che il rapporto che stai vivendo tu e' tutto frutto di azioni tue e di tua moglie, tu e lei unici artefici del vostro non amore, rassegnarsi al fatto che questo e' non giustifica il perpetuare nel vostro rapporto, potresti dare una svolta ed accorgerti che magari l'amore che cerchi e' sempre stato acconto a te ma tu troppo ceco per vederlo... Se credi che le donne si comprano con poche moine e qualche regalo probabilmente e' solo un pensiero che riflette il tuo modo di approcciarti alle donne, hai mai pensato che magari interessi TU come persona e non le belle cornici che metti intorno a te stesso.
> Comincia a credere di essere meritevole d'amore, hai avuto delle delusioni come tutti, pazienza, chi ti ha fatto questi torti non c'e' piu' , inutile pensarci ancora, inutile chiedersi come sarebbe stato, pensa al presente e a cosa puo ancora renderti felice. E poi pensa a tua figlia, TU le stai dando le basi per il suo futuro, attraverso i tuoi occhi lei vede il mondo, forse si merita di poter credere che la felicita' e' a portata di mano basta volerla cogliere


Io non guardo.
Vedo solo i frutti.
Voi dite che non mi ama.
Non lei.
Lei non mi ha mai detto in vita sua che mi ama.
Ha sempre fatto come un soldato il suo dovere di moglie e di mamma.
Lei sa che Lord, ha tutta una corsia preferenziale per lei, se ha bisogno, perchè è l'unica donna che ha sposato ed è l'unico utero che ha ospitato sua figlia. Il figlio l'ho dato a lei. Non ad un'altra.

Ho visto tante donne lasciarsi comprare. Lei stessa diceva del suo ex, che era così...ma adifferenza di tante si è tirata indietro all'ultimo istante. Come non ammirarla? E guardate che il suo ex era un figaccio della madonna...dice che tante volte le donne si innamorano dell'idea di avere un compagno che non del compagno in sè.

Le cornici servono.
Infatti io mi approccio solo a quelle che vedono oltre le cornici. 
Poche ma buone, almeno sai che di loro ti puoi fidare.

Ma amore...io penso costantemente a ciò che può farmi felice...e se lo intravvedo...ci sto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Blablablablablablabla....credici...credici...autoconvinciti...blablablabla...


Sei un'altra volta inutilmente offensivo.
Non illuderti però di offendermi. La mia vita la conosco io e sono la persona che meno "se la racconta" che abbia mai conosciuto ...oltre a essere la più buona che mio marito (a suo dire) abbia mai conosciuto.

Hai anche rovesciato su altri la domanda posta a te: *perché ti lamenti di un rapporto che non fai nulla per migliorare? *
*Come puoi dire che vuoi altro se di questo continui a lamentarti?*


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Io non guardo.
> Vedo solo i frutti.
> Voi dite che non mi ama.
> Non lei.
> ...


 Certo, come no , le stesse che vedono oltre tue moglie, le stesse che si rendono complici del tuo massacro affettivo, le stesse che ti stanno aiutando a trovare la felicita' in tua moglie... 
Le stesse che preferiscono accompagnarsi a te, uomo sposato.. piuttosto che trovare un compagno esclusivamente loro

Certo tra simili ci si comprende!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Gli occhi di mia figlia sono così: da una parte c'è il mondo delle femmine, da una parte quello dei maschi. Un giorno siamo fuori da una pizzeria. Mia figlia è triste. è molto sensibile dietro una facciata da smargiasso. Vado con le buone, non parla molto delle sue cose. Mi dice che è triste per il crudele destino che si è abbattuto su una sua amichetta.

Papà, tu non ci abbandonerai mai vero? Papà se fai una cosa del genere mi spacchi il cuore in due. Papà dai porta pazienza, lo sai come lei è ha i suoi momenti.

Ragazze...chi se ne frega dell'amore della moglie? Di quello dell'amante? Di quello delle amiche?

l'importante è non giocarsi quello della figlia. Cazzo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei un'altra volta inutilmente offensivo.
> Non illuderti però di offendermi. La mia vita la conosco io e sono la persona che meno "se la racconta" che abbia mai conosciuto ...oltre a essere la più buona che mio marito (a suo dire) abbia mai conosciuto.
> 
> Hai anche rovesciato su altri la domanda posta a te: *perché ti lamenti di un rapporto che non fai nulla per migliorare? *
> *Come puoi dire che vuoi altro se di questo continui a lamentarti?*


Perchè per migliorarlo bisogna essere in due a volerlo.
Se all'altro sta benissimo così. 
E insiste a dirti che a lei sta benissimo così....cosa fai?
Te la metti via...
Cosa vuoi fare con theficapower?

Ogni situazione ha svantaggi e vantaggi. Ok?

L'importante è non trovarsi con il culo per terra. Ok?


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Gli occhi di mia figlia sono così: da una parte c'è il mondo delle femmine, da una parte quello dei maschi. Un giorno siamo fuori da una pizzeria. Mia figlia è triste. è molto sensibile dietro una facciata da smargiasso. Vado con le buone, non parla molto delle sue cose. Mi dice che è triste per il crudele destino che si è abbattuto su una sua amichetta.
> 
> Papà, tu non ci abbandonerai mai vero? Papà se fai una cosa del genere mi spacchi il cuore in due. Papà dai porta pazienza, lo sai come lei è ha i suoi momenti.
> 
> ...


 E' il tuo comportamento che mette dei dubbi a tua figlia, la paura che tu possa lasciarla e' legata a certezze che tu le dai, tra l'altro vede sua madre come tu la descrivi ... stai creando una copia di te stesso... e' questo che speri per lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Gli occhi di mia figlia sono così: da una parte c'è il mondo delle femmine, da una parte quello dei maschi. Un giorno siamo fuori da una pizzeria. Mia figlia è triste. è molto sensibile dietro una facciata da smargiasso. Vado con le buone, non parla molto delle sue cose. Mi dice che è triste per il crudele destino che si è abbattuto su una sua amichetta.
> 
> Papà, tu non ci abbandonerai mai vero? Papà se fai una cosa del genere mi spacchi il cuore in due. Papà dai porta pazienza, lo sai come lei è ha i suoi momenti.
> 
> ...


Te lo ripeto (non offenderti, è un riconoscimento di incapacità) rivolgiti a un terapeuta.
Fallo per tua figlia.
Quanti anni hai detto che ha?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Certo, come no , le stesse che vedono oltre tue moglie, le stesse che si rendono complici del tuo massacro affettivo, le stesse che ti stanno aiutando a trovare la felicita' in tua moglie...
> Le stesse che preferiscono accompagnarsi a te, uomo sposato.. piuttosto che trovare un compagno esclusivamente loro
> 
> Certo tra simili ci si comprende!!!


Piano...tu non sai...a sto mondo...quante mogli infelici stanno...non lo sai...parli bene tu...che hai il tuo uomo meraviglioso...va..va..va...chi ti dice che io mi accompagno con donne libere? Sei fuori? Poi capita come quella là...ti si attacca dietro e inizia a pretendere questo e quello...ma porcomondo...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te lo ripeto (non offenderti, è un riconoscimento di incapacità) rivolgiti a un terapeuta.
> Fallo per tua figlia.
> Quanti anni hai detto che ha?


Già fatto e ha emesso la sentenza: " Qualsiasi tipo di psicoterapia con te, fallisce."
Mia figlia ha 9 anni. Ed è sempre stata molto liberante per me. Anche se grazie ancora una volta ad un'amica...ma guarda eh...mi sono reso conto che sono troppo accondiscendente e devo essere più severo.


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Piano...tu non sai...a sto mondo...quante mogli infelici stanno...non lo sai...parli bene tu...che hai il tuo uomo meraviglioso...va..va..va...chi ti dice che io mi accompagno con donne libere? Sei fuori? Poi capita come quella là...ti si attacca dietro e inizia a pretendere questo e quello...ma porcomondo...


 Meravigliosa non lo sono stata io per un certo periodo, nessuno e' perfetto ma si puo' sempre cercare di migliorare .
Per quanto riguarda il pretendere anche la richiesta affettiva e' una richiesta non da poco... E non dire che tu non hai di queste "pretese" dato che da come parli cerchi fuori cio' che non trovi in tua moglie..... SORPRESA CERCHI AMORE


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci hai trovato?Eppoi:ma si può sposare qualcuno solo perchè piace ai nostri genitori?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beato tu che hai questa capacità di sintesi e superficializzazione. La realtà è ben più complessa, ma qualcosa mi dice che ormai ti sei fatto la tua idea e non servirà a molto darti delle spiegazioni che tutto sommato riguardano solo me.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè Bruco se non capisci cosa stai facendo la colpa è tua....lui sarà stato stronzo..magari è la sua natura...!!


Semmai _se non capiVI..._


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io nella vita ho avuto e fatto tanti casini...però con la cognizione e consapevolezza...di ciò che facevo...pagandone il prezzo e non addebbitando la responsabilità ad altri.....!!!


Nel mio caso scusa, ma c'è ben poco da addebitare ad altri.
Io gli ho voluto bene per dieci anni e per altrettanti gli sono stata fedele.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ami veramente.....ami e basta...non ascolti nessuno...e L'amore quello vero non è una scelta razionale o di convenienza ragazzi!!!


aridaje.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Già fatto e ha emesso la sentenza: " Qualsiasi tipo di psicoterapia con te, fallisce."
> Mia figlia ha 9 anni. Ed è sempre stata molto liberante per me. Anche se grazie ancora una volta ad un'amica...ma guarda eh...mi sono reso conto che sono troppo accondiscendente e devo essere più severo.


Se una psicoterapia fallisce è o per l'ncompetenza dell'operatore o per le resistenze del soggetto.
Se sei giunto qui a parlare di te, probabilmente ora sei più disponibile.
Trova un altro terapeuta.
Sei ancora in tempo per modificare il rapporto con tua figlia e aiutarla a crescere.
I genitori esistono per i figli, non i figli per i genitori.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dai evita di essere offensivo e di dare della stupida e del contenitore vuoto.
> .


Ho letto talmente tante di quelle frustrazioni personali nelle sue risposte che mi son resa conto non valeva più la pena di spiegare un mondo interiore un po' complesso a chi ragiona per luoghi comuni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ho letto talmente tante di quelle frustrazioni personali nelle sue risposte che mi son resa conto non valeva più la pena di spiegare un mondo interiore un po' complesso a chi ragiona per luoghi comuni.


 Sono deviazioni della discussione creati per autodifesa.


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se una psicoterapia fallisce è o per l'ncompetenza dell'operatore o per le resistenze del soggetto.
> Se sei giunto qui a parlare di te, probabilmente ora sei più disponibile.
> Trova un altro terapeuta.
> Sei ancora in tempo per modificare il rapporto con tua figlia e aiutarla a crescere.
> I genitori esistono per i figli, non i figli per i genitori.


 Non lo so, a me sembra disponibile/curioso di parlare di rapporti e dinamiche extra coniugali, a domande dirette non risponde , quando si parla della moglie non risponde.. Ha creato un muro, disprezza tanto chi e' legato all'apparenza e non si rende conto che lui stesso non vuole lasciare il suo status di uomo adulto sposato con figlia...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono deviazioni della discussione creati per autodifesa.


Sono qui da troppo poco, conosco pochissimo tutti e mi rendo conto che certi meccanismi mi sfuggono...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Agosto 2009)

*hi hi hi*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio...ma quando mi è capitato...non mi è piaciuto per niente ciò che ne ho ricavato. Ero giovane. Ho saltato una sessione di esami, ho riempito due forette di lacrime, poi mi sono detto..." Sii uomo!"...e sono andato per la mia strada...
> 
> *Come non essere riconoscente in quel frangente all'amica che viene lì e ti dice..." Dai te l'avevo detto che non poteva funzionare, eravate troppo diversi....dai vieni qui...dai su...la vita continua..."...*
> 
> ...


 
bisogna star con lu un verno e un' està, chi vuol saper di quel ch'e' sa.


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Io non guardo.
> Vedo solo i frutti.
> Voi dite che non mi ama.
> Non lei.
> ...


 
Avresti dovuto abitare da un' altra parte. Senza offesa, io credo che tu viva in un ambiente molto chiuso e provinciale,e non abbia conosciuto tante persone. Hai visto poco, e quel poco pensi che sia tutto il mondo.


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

Mi ricordi la volpe che non riesce ad arrivare all'uva e si convince che non e' nulla di speciale


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Mi ricordi la volpe che non riesce ad arrivare all'uva e si convince che non e' nulla di speciale


E nasconde a se stesso che sua moglie ha un altro. O per lo meno lo vuole nascondere a noi. ma io la vicenda la vedo chiara. Fin troppo chiara.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Meravigliosa non lo sono stata io per un certo periodo, nessuno e' perfetto ma si puo' sempre cercare di migliorare .
> Per quanto riguarda il pretendere anche la richiesta affettiva e' una richiesta non da poco... E non dire che tu non hai di queste "pretese" dato che da come parli cerchi fuori cio' che non trovi in tua moglie..... SORPRESA CERCHI AMORE


Certo che lo cerco...cavoli...ma mica si può estorcerlo sai? 
Mica si può barattarlo o comperarlo...esso è come una forza in circolo...a me basta poco per sentirmi amato...magari è solo l'amica parrucchiera che ti dice...al bar..." Cazzo, ma guarda come vai in giro combinato, dai vien su che ti metto a posto"...come sono stato felice...

Oppure...una che ti manda un libretto...dicendo..." Pensavo a te...e..."

Io ho solo bisogno di 4 cazzate...e so felice come un bambino...

Cosa ti credevi?


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo che lo cerco...cavoli...ma mica si può estorcerlo sai?
> Mica si può barattarlo o comperarlo...esso è come una forza in circolo...a me basta poco per sentirmi amato...magari è solo l'amica parrucchiera che ti dice...al bar..." Cazzo, ma guarda come vai in giro combinato, dai vien su che ti metto a posto"...come sono stato felice...
> 
> Oppure...una che ti manda un libretto...dicendo..." Pensavo a te...e..."
> ...


 non eri incapace di sentire amore?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Avresti dovuto abitare da un' altra parte. Senza offesa, io credo che tu viva in un ambiente molto chiuso e provinciale,e non abbia conosciuto tante persone. Hai visto poco, e quel poco pensi che sia tutto il mondo.


Si sull'ambiente concordo...le persone del paese...sono davvero insopportabili, le tengo tutte a rigorosissima distanza...fanno discorsi strani con me...

Ehm...Iris...per lavoro ho girato il mondo...ed è proprio che so...aver visto come è Milano...per capire che noi qua siamo indietro di 50 anni...ma che ci posso fare? 

Mia moglie si...è molto chiusa e provinciale. Tutto quanto è fuori dal suo orticello, è foresto, cattivo e minaccioso...

Odia la mia mania di confrontarmi con gli altri.

Sai...com'è no? Bisogna sempre sapere i panni sporchi degli altri, ma celare rigorosamente quegli propri. 

Per davanti siamo tutti brave persone...

Ma c'è del marcio in danimarca...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> non eri incapace di sentire amore?


Non sento i sentimenti...
Ma vedo solo i gesti...e le azioni...
Il contatto fisico è molto importante per me...
Cessa quello...io muoio.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se una psicoterapia fallisce è o per l'ncompetenza dell'operatore o per le resistenze del soggetto.
> Se sei giunto qui a parlare di te, probabilmente ora sei più disponibile.
> Trova un altro terapeuta.
> Sei ancora in tempo per modificare il rapporto con tua figlia e aiutarla a crescere.
> I genitori esistono per i figli, non i figli per i genitori.


Uffa...ma dai rilassati...non stressarmi...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Non lo so, a me sembra disponibile/curioso di parlare di rapporti e dinamiche extra coniugali, a domande dirette non risponde , quando si parla della moglie non risponde.. Ha creato un muro, disprezza tanto chi e' legato all'apparenza e non si rende conto che lui stesso non vuole lasciare il suo status di uomo adulto sposato con figlia...


Stai parlando di me?
Ma cavoli certo che lascio moglie e figlia, anche domani...
Ma ci vogliono ottime ragioni per farlo...
Per ora non ho certo ottime ragioni...ma solo idiote fughe dalla realtà...

Sai no...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non sento i sentimenti...
> Ma vedo solo i gesti...e le azioni...
> Il contatto fisico è molto importante per me...
> Cessa quello...io muoio.


 
Però il vizio di mettere i tre puntini come Chen ce l'hai.

(E voi direte "E che ne sai tu?" . Mi sono portata avanti col lavoro.)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Si sull'ambiente concordo...le persone del paese...sono davvero insopportabili, le tengo tutte a rigorosissima distanza...fanno discorsi strani con me...
> 
> Ehm...Iris...*per lavoro ho girato il mondo...ed è proprio che so...aver visto come è Milano...per capire che noi qua siamo indietro di 50 anni..*.ma che ci posso fare?
> 
> ...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTgK4HEGPwQ


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Uffa...ma dai rilassati...non stressarmi...


 Io sono rilassatissima ..pure troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di nuovo eviti di affrontare un discorso.
Sei evitante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Però il vizio di mettere i tre puntini come Chen ce l'hai.
> 
> (E voi direte "E che ne sai tu?" . Mi sono portata avanti col lavoro.)


 Chen è come ...La settimana enigmistica...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chen è come ...La settimana enigmistica...


Capito: vanta innumerevoli tentativi d'imitazione


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Però il vizio di mettere i tre puntini come Chen ce l'hai.
> 
> (E voi direte "E che ne sai tu?" . Mi sono portata avanti col lavoro.)


Ma c'è qualcosa di me che vi va?
Criticone 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Acide
Suore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Capito: vanta innumerevoli tentativi d'imitazione








Come per La settimana enigmistica mi domando perché


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualcosa di me che vi va?
> Criticone
> 
> 
> ...


Pezzenti e fighe di legno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'unica che mi è mai piaciuta è "sconosciuto al fisco"


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pezzenti e fighe di legno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già...cattive...brute...


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*oddio...*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Già...cattive...brute...


 
Quel "brute" é così cesareo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*

Che io sappia non son stato mai tradito.....!Persa ma di cosa parli?Una si sposa perchè il patner piaceva ai genitori...ed io non posso definirla un contenitore vuoto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  D  ai un minimo di realismo.....!Qui si sbaglia tutti....ci mancherebbe.....però chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che io sappia non son stato mai tradito.....!Persa ma di cosa parli?Una si sposa perchè il patner piaceva ai genitori...ed io non posso definirla un contenitore vuoto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già....


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2009)

*Lord*

Tutti noi abbiam commesso delle leggerezze....io son qui per esser stato 3 anni con una che con me non c'entrava veramente nulla....però,con il cavolo che mi son sposato....quando ho capito...in forte ritardo...ho mollato....!Però....lo stupido son stato io a non capire prima...non lei ad esser ciò che era....!Si tende sempre a dar la colpa agli altri che non son come noi pensavamo....ma la responsabilità è la nostra ad averli idealizzati come non sono.....!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Agosto 2009)

Oscuro è inutile che ti dai tanta pena per ribadire un concetto che non hai capito. Pensa che pacchia sarebbe ora se mi fossi sposata solo perchè piaceva ai miei genitori... 
L'unico contenitore vuoto che vedo sei tu, che da una frase buttata lì velocemente su un forum  pretende di catalogare una storia di dieci anni.
Piuttosto, cerca di capire il perchè di tanto astio e frustrazione nelle risposte che dai a chi neanche conosci...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2009)

*Bruco*

Ma quale astio?Solo considerazioni asettiche.....!!Poi se vuoi leggere solo ciò che ti aggrada....mettemi in ignore....!!La vedo così... la mia opinione è questa.....e sinceramente che tu condivida o meno poco mi tange.....!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale astio?Solo considerazioni asettiche.....!!Poi se vuoi leggere solo ciò che ti aggrada....mettemi in ignore....!!La vedo così... la mia opinione è questa.....e sinceramente che tu condivida o meno poco mi tange.....!!


In "ignore" addirittura?
Se voglio ti leggo, sennò no... Figurati se mi prendo tanto disturbo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2009)

*Bruco*

Appunto...appare evidente che ciò che scrivo ti sia indigesto....mi spiace.....d'altronde non son in cerca di consensi....ma se noto qualche stortura....credo di far bene a rappresentarla!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto...appare evidente che ciò che scrivo ti sia indigesto....mi spiace.....d'altronde non son in cerca di consensi....ma se noto qualche stortura....credo di far bene a rappresentarla!!


Mi è indigesta solo la superficialità che dimostri, non ciò che scrivi. Ma in effetti, quello è solo un tuo problema.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutti noi abbiam commesso delle leggerezze....io son qui per esser stato 3 anni con una che con me non c'entrava veramente nulla....però,con il cavolo che mi son sposato....quando ho capito...in forte ritardo...ho mollato....!Però....lo stupido son stato io a non capire prima...non lei ad esser ciò che era....!Si tende sempre a dar la colpa agli altri che non son come noi pensavamo....ma la responsabilità è la nostra ad averli idealizzati come non sono.....!!!


Già...
Allora mentre mi chiedo che cosa io ci faccia ancora con lei, vedo qua donne incattivite con i loro uomini. Odiano chi hanno amato, chi hanno sposato...e sotto sotto, dopo la terribile domanda: " Cosa ho fatto io per meritare tutto il male che lui mi ha fatto? Io innocente, io irreprensibile? Io fedele?"

Ne sorga un'altra: " Dove ho sbagliato? Come mai non sono stata capace di tenermi un uomo? A farmi amare da lui come io ESIGEVO...di essere amata?".

Purtroppo il guaio è che sentiamo sempre una sola campana.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Già...
> Allora mentre mi chiedo che cosa io ci faccia ancora con lei, vedo qua donne incattivite con i loro uomini. Odiano chi hanno amato, chi hanno sposato...e sotto sotto, dopo la terribile domanda: " Cosa ho fatto io per meritare tutto il male che lui mi ha fatto? Io innocente, io irreprensibile? Io fedele?"
> 
> Ne sorga un'altra: " Dove ho sbagliato? Come mai non sono stata capace di tenermi un uomo? A farmi amare da lui come io ESIGEVO...di essere amata?".
> ...


...............e detto da te..............


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2009)

*Bruco*

Superficialità?Non credo...la mia opinione è dettata da ciò che leggo...credo che la superficialità sia ben altro.....e mi sembra di averlo rappresentato bene....!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Superficialità?Non credo...la mia opinione è dettata da ciò che leggo...credo che la superficialità sia ben altro.....e mi sembra di averlo rappresentato bene....!!


Senti mettetela via.
Loro trovano superficiali cose che per noi sono questioni di vita o di morte.

Noi però dobbiamo trovare sempre profondi e interessanti, tutti i dettagli e le sfumature che loro colgono in ogni situazione.

La donna furba si dice: " Ok, sono uomini!" " Diamogli il contentino e amen!" 

E si evitano un mare di casini.


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*ok*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Senti mettetela via.
> Loro trovano superficiali cose che per noi sono questioni di vita o di morte.
> 
> Noi però dobbiamo trovare sempre profondi e interessanti, tutti i dettagli e le sfumature che loro colgono in ogni situazione.
> ...


Mi hai aperto il terzo occhio... da oggi riterrò il contentino una via di mezzo fra l'aperitivo al bar o il bicchiere della staffa a fine serata.
Sai qual'è la vera differenza, che una donna vuole tutto solo da un uomo, un uomo vuole una, al massimo due cose da tutte le donne 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi hai aperto il terzo occhio... da oggi riterrò il contentino una via di mezzo fra l'aperitivo al bar o il bicchiere della staffa a fine serata.
> Sai qual'è la vera differenza, che una donna vuole tutto solo da un uomo, un uomo vuole una, al massimo due cose da tutte le donne
> 
> 
> ...


 
Per fortuna allora che le donne si rifiutano sovente...altrimenti...sai che storia?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Vade retro provolone


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai qual'è la vera differenza, che una donna vuole tutto solo da un uomo, un uomo vuole una, al massimo due cose da tutte le donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old veronika (24 Agosto 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1ANVF_OiRQ

.... certi amori non finiscono.... fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano.... amori indivisibili..... indissolubili


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1ANVF_OiRQ
> 
> .... certi amori non finiscono.... fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano.... amori indivisibili..... indissolubili


già...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYqW8CoO8nQ&feature=related


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Agosto 2009)

non fidatevi della vena romantica che fanno apparire in superficie certi personaggi pubblici 
nella vita reale sono puttanieri da competizione.........


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Agosto 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non fidatevi della vena romantica che fanno apparire in superficie certi personaggi pubblici
> nella vita reale sono puttanieri da competizione.........


 
ale...sssssssssssssssshhhhhh! Che poi ti dicono...che parli per invidia...sai?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Agosto 2009)

Come dice sempre Bruja, è la cialtroneria complessiva a far la differenza!!

(nel mio Monopoli nuovo di stampa  - ha un paio di annetti - passando dal via si prendono 500 euro, tié!)


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Come dice sempre Bruja, è la cialtroneria complessiva a far la differenza!!
> 
> (nel mio Monopoli nuovo di stampa  - ha un paio di annetti - passando dal via si prendono 500 euro, tié!)




IO ero rimasto alle 20.000 lire ....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> IO ero rimasto alle 20.000 lire ....


anch'io


----------

